# Bild als Submit problem.



## Reo87 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,
habe mal ein kleines Problem.
ich habe für meine Webseite eine zufalls Bilder Ausgabe aus einer Datenbank Tabelle gebaut wo ich durch klicken auf ein Bild zu einer weiteren Seite gelangen will.... Funktioniert auch super bis auf das die Größen der Bilder unbekannt variieren  können. naja erstmal der code

```
<?php echo"<form action=\"index.php?page=history\" method=\"post\"><input type=\"hidden\" value=\"".$tn."\" name=\"indextn\"><input type=\"submit\" value=\"\" style=\"background-image:url(".$pro."); width:100px; height:100px; border:0;\" alt=\"Bild\" name=\"submit\"></form>";?>
```

Letztlich werden die Bilder zwar angezeigt aber entweder mehrmals nebeneinander oder nur als ausschnitt.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht überhaupt was ich will. und könnt mir helfen.
Mfg Reo87


----------



## Sempervivum (1. August 2018)

Mit background-size und cover oder contain ist das kein Problem:
https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/CSS/Eigenschaften/Hintergrundfarben_und_-bilder/background-size
Dann passen sich die Bilder an die Größe des Elementes an.


----------



## EugenioChartres (20. August 2018)

unktioniert auch super bis auf das die Größen der Bilder unbekannt variieren können. naja erstmal der code


----------

